# Motor Shift Lever Extension



## Old Bill (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a small Nissan 6 HP four-stroke that I bought for a another wood boat project, but I am now using it on my 14' V-bottom fishing boat.

Very nice motor and it runs great. However, the few times that I have used it I seem to have a little problem reaching behind myself and finding the shift lever to shift from forward to neutral....like when approaching a dock too fast!  

I had seen a long wooden lever attached to the shift lever on an outboard motor and decided to make one that would fit on my Nissan motor.

Using a 1" x 2" scrap piece of poplar hardwood from my scrap pile, I smoothed it somewhat and then attached it to the Nissan's shift lever with a !/4" bolt & nut, and a 3/8" bolt. The 3/8" bolt just self taps itself into the lower part of the Nissan's shift lever.







After making some adjustments to the lever, I shaped it somemore and then painted it.






Once dried I mounted the extension lever to the Nissan's shift lever.






Because of the cold weather I haven't had a chance to actually try out the lever on the water, but, the motor shifts much easier. and the extended shift lever is much easier to reach, and shift from one gear to the next.

I'll let you know whether or not it helps me from hitting those nasty docks! :roll: :roll: 

Bill


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2008)

Another cool idea and project Bill!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 6, 2008)

Jim said:


> Another cool idea and project Bill!
> 
> Thanks for posting!



Thanks Jim, always my pleasure!
:lol: :lol: 
Bill


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 6, 2008)

I love it! Great project you have there. At first I was like wha.. that looks strange until I saw the painted version! It looks like it belongs. Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2008)

Now that's a cool mod!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 6, 2008)

Now you got me thinking.....My shift lever on my Evinrude is really short and hard to reach......I think I gonna try that mod myself. Thanks!


----------

